# Synodontis breeding



## Westender (Mar 24, 2006)

Anyone out there breeding these cats? I've got groups of both multis and petricolas, and I thought I'd finally turn myself to breeding them. I bred the multis once before, but I've had trouble finding a host species for them.

Dominic


----------



## nightowl1350 (Mar 19, 2006)

Sorry...don't have a clue about their breeding habits, but good luck with them.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

MT-ED might be able to help you here.


----------



## Enoch (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi Westender. I've never bred Synodontis. Successful spawning was recorded but not confirm. The closest anyone had spawn successful is through a foster parents. Here is the link that someone was breeding the petricola.HTH
http://www.planetcatfish.com/shanesworld/264.PHP
Enoch.


----------

